
Ask HN: 【Need Help for Wordpress Sites Hosting etc .】 - Nikiyo
Hi ,<p>Since my question is a bit longer, so here can&#x27;t post as text, so I just use a link instead:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;webhosting&#x2F;comments&#x2F;a4n3q9&#x2F;need_help_for_wordpress_sites_hosting_etc&#x2F;<p>If anyone who has a chance and know this kind of thing please help me about the wordpress and its hosting issue. Thank you so much in advance!!
-N
======
gus_massa
Please remove the 【】 from the title. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Since the original question is removed, should this post also be removed?

~~~
mtmail
This seems to be the updated URL
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Hosting/comments/a4n7c1/need_help_f...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Hosting/comments/a4n7c1/need_help_for_wordpress_sites_hosting_etc/)

